# Мурашки на лице и ногах



## ДианаВолкова (3 Авг 2018)

Здраствуйте.Помогите разобраться что это может быть(Была и у неврологов и у массажистов,говорят что спина,кто то что шейный отдел.Лечение назначают по раному,от психотропных препаратов до лечения иголками...Меня беспокоят мурашки на подбородке и ногах.Думаю что все идет от позвоночника,при разгибании спины болит между лопатками и чуть ниже.Болят именно мышцы,а не сам позвоночник.Мурашки могут бегать в разных частях тела,то на ногах то на лице и немного на руках..Все продолжается около 3 месяцев уже,незнаю как это состояние убрать(

Был стресс затяжной,который и сейчас продолжается(мама очень сильно болеет)Но даже когда я спокойная и не волнуюсь то мое состояние с мурашками меня е оставляет в покое(

Сначала они появились на подбородке ,потом и на ногах начали бегать.Чувство какойто паутинки которая облепила и хочется ее убрать.На ногах бывает еще именно на икрах мышцы сокращаются в соячем и лежачем положении
Ходила на массаж,но не помогло.

Когда начались на подбородке мурашки то я пошла к неврологу,она сказала делать доплер сосудов головы и шеи ,сказала что скорее всего защемление позвоночной артерии.На узи все показало хорошо и защемления не увидел врач узи.Тогда она предложила сделать блокаду,но я отказалась так как шея не болела...Пошла я к мануальному терапевту,он меня как мясник щелкнул везде..После чего через неделю мурашки стали и на ногах((и стало болеть между лопатками..

Пила нейромультивит,актовегин,афабазол от нервов,магне В6 но ничего не помогает((
Посоветуйте что делать и какие пнализы сдать и может быть это все от спины?Советуют мильгамму и заниматься йогой,она успакаивает и нервы и спину лечит)


----------



## La murr (4 Авг 2018)

@ДианаВолкова, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Тт (4 Авг 2018)

@ДианаВолкова, доброе утро. Я тоже пациент. Когда стала болеть, то узнала много историй, когда болезни начинаются от нервов. Но проходят не так быстро (перестала нервничать и все прошло), а очень постепенно. С мануальными поостопожней. Выбирайте тщательно и ходите, только если есть необходимость. А Вы никакие лекарства не принимаете побочный эффект которых может быть мурашки? Я когда пила баклосан, то мурашки тоже были, когда перестала пить прошли.


----------



## РоманРоман (4 Авг 2018)

Как вариант, мурашки показывают место накопления холода в теле, который они и выводят.


----------



## ДианаВолкова (4 Авг 2018)

@Тт, здравствуйте, кроме афабазола не принимаю.Но и до него мурашки были((((Уже незнаю что и делать(


----------



## AleksSeich (4 Авг 2018)

ДианаВолкова написал(а):


> Здраствуйте,кроме афабазола не принимаю.Но и до него мурашки были((((Уже незнаю что и делать(


Обратитесь к хорошему психотерапевту, это у вас нервное, из-за стрессов и переживаний.


----------



## Тт (4 Авг 2018)

@ДианаВолкова, Вас конечно проконсультируют врачи, но насколько я знаю афобазол это так себе успокоительное (в смысле для очень спокойных людей). Мне он не помогает. Обратитесь к другому неврологу и расскажите, что нервничаете. Может он Вам что-то другое выпишет типа грандаксина (мне его выписывали когда глаз дергался). Но обязательно только то что выпишет врач и под его наблюдением. И главное не переживайте Вы за эти мурашки. Почитайте соседние ветки - многие были бы рады мурашкам. И спорт это тоже хорошо. При стрессе особенно.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (4 Авг 2018)

В принципе Вам уже ответили форумчане. Вероятно сенестопатия , для подтверждения или исключения данного диагноза надо обратиться к психотерапевту.
Как невролог да и для того чтоб исключить неврологическую патологию рекомендую МРТ головного мозга и шейного отдела позвоночника.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (4 Авг 2018)

У меня мурашки на левой ступне и пальцах левой ноги иногда. Отчего - не знаю. Может какие мышцы нервы пережимают. Я особо не заморачиваюсь. Иногда массирую ягодицы. Не было бы большей беды.


ДианаВолкова написал(а):


> Пошла я к мануальному терапевту,он меня как мясник щелкнул везде..После чего через неделю мурашки стали и на ногах((и стало болеть между лопатками..


Попробуйте лёжа на полу на спине кататься на теннисном мячике задним местом и там где болит между лопатками (но не позвоночником, а рядом). А лучше всю спину проработайте мячиком (кроме позвоночника, конечно).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Авг 2018)

Присоединяюсь к мнению Николай Николаевича.


----------

